# iPhone 3G integration using BlitzSafe or ...?



## SalatBowl (Jul 30, 2006)

I am using BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A ([email protected] gave me great support in the past, thanks) in my 2007 Passat with my 2nd generation iPod Nano.
I guess I will find out eventually, but I would still like to know whether I should expect this adapter to work with iPhone 3G - including charging.
And if not, whether you have any existing or upcoming solution for iPhone 3G integration.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: iPhone 3G integration using BlitzSafe or ...? (SalatBowl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SalatBowl* »_I am using BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A ([email protected] gave me great support in the past, thanks) in my 2007 Passat with my 2nd generation iPod Nano.
I guess I will find out eventually, but I would still like to know whether I should expect this adapter to work with iPhone 3G - including charging.
And if not, whether you have any existing or upcoming solution for iPhone 3G integration.
Thanks!

Hello,
If your 2nd gen Nano works with your kit, I don't see any reason why the 3G iPhone would not work functionality-wise. However, charging will most likely not be supported with it. At DICE, we're developing a new cable for our iPod integration products that will allow proper charging for the 3G iPhone, since a different method is used. The cable will be available in approximately 60 days.


----------



## SalatBowl (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: iPhone 3G integration using BlitzSafe or ...? ([email protected])*

Any updates on what current BlitzSafe VW/M-LINK1 V.3A owners can do to get iPhone 3G to charge? 
Is there an upgrade for the BlitzSafe box?
Is there a compatible device from DICE I could switch to, etc.
Thanks!


----------

